# One Eye Look-Asian Bridal Inspired



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know what's with me, I used to never wear blue and now I feel like every recent look of mine has been blue!

This one was actually my attempt at duplicating a pic from an Asian Bridal look book. I couldn't get the top colours peachy enough though. Thanks for looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Colours are
Untitled Paint as a base all over
Slick CCB on lid
Fade on inner lid and under inner corner of eye
Cinders on outer V and under outer lashline
Frill, Motif, and Milani Peachy Peach under brow to highlight
Maybelline waterproof liquid liner
Max Factor Lash Perfection
Bindi from Indian Shop
Clear Gloss on brows


----------



## Christina Victoria (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that's gorgeous hun!  Great job.


----------



## visivo (Feb 4, 2006)

Beautiful! Very clean :]


----------



## User34 (Feb 4, 2006)

beautiful!
=)


----------



## Integrality (Feb 4, 2006)

Really pretty! wow!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 4, 2006)

It is GORGEOUS!!! I absolutly LOVE it woman.The liner


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2006)

That is so pretty! You applied your eyeliner so perfect.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 4, 2006)

so prettty! i love it


----------



## Absynthe (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks beautiful


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 4, 2006)

thats really pretty, love the liner and how clean it is.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW...your eyes always amaze me....everything looks so clean and perfect


----------



## Jude (Feb 4, 2006)

So flawless.


----------



## user3 (Feb 4, 2006)

So amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breath taking really!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 4, 2006)

Stunning!  I have no more words!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 4, 2006)

Gracias chicas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 4, 2006)

Lovely.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!  What colors did you use?


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 4, 2006)

wow. that looks really nice. great job


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_BEAUTIFUL! What colors did you use?_

 

Ooops!! I didn't realise I forgot to post the colours. Here they are, all MAC unless noted. And thank you all!

Colours are
Untitled Paint as a base all over
Slick CCB on lid
Fade on inner lid and under inner corner of eye
Cinders on outer V and under outer lashline
Frill, Motif, and Milani Peachy Peach under brow to highlight
Maybelline waterproof liquid liner
Max Factor Lash Perfection
Bindi from Indian Shop
Clear Gloss on brows


----------



## user2 (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 4, 2006)

too pretty i love the detail on the outside corner oo la la


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 5, 2006)

I love the precision of the liner, never seen such amasing line like that before. Everything is so perfect... I am so jealous. Keep the pics coming girl.


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 5, 2006)

JV, i totally agree with you!

beautiful!


----------



## Padmita (Feb 5, 2006)

Blue looks so good on you!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 5, 2006)

That is sooo pretty!


----------



## kat121085 (Feb 5, 2006)

That's really gorgeous. So precise!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG, I love this!!! Your eyes are so pretty!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 5, 2006)

Thaks again everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm going to try the other look in it as well and I will post it here too.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, that looks FANTASTIC! I am definately putting that in my saved pictures folder. Except I'm not indian.. too white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Are you indian? You look BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2006)

that's so beautiful!! if i ever get married, you have to do my makeup, k?


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Wow, that looks FANTASTIC! I am definately putting that in my saved pictures folder. Except I'm not indian.. too white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Are you indian? You look BEAUTIFUL_

 

Thank you! No, I'm Findian- Fake Indian! My Pakistani girlfriend made that up for me cos I love Indian culture, movies, music, fashions. .My parents are from Cuba, I was born in Los Angeles




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_that's so beautiful!! if i ever get married, you have to do my makeup, k? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd love to pretty girl, would be the easiest job ever since you're already gorgeous.


----------



## Midgard (Feb 5, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## rnsmelody (Feb 5, 2006)

nice, i love it.. what colors did you use?


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 5, 2006)

This is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## jeanna (Feb 5, 2006)

Your eyes are so mesmerizingly beautiful!

Out of curiousity, what book was that? I'm finding myself doing more and more weddings and most of my clients are asian. Thanks


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 5, 2006)

your eyes are gorgeous the blue really makes it stand out.


----------



## <3LY (Feb 5, 2006)

L.O.V.E ittt!


----------



## isabra (Feb 5, 2006)

so stunning!


----------



## Lollie (Feb 6, 2006)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!! It makes your eyes come out so beautifully!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ohh Girlie This Is Sooo Beautiful!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_nice, i love it.. what colors did you use?_

 

Thank you! I forgot to list what I used right under the pic, but if you scroll down the replies a bit, I listed it all.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Your eyes are so mesmerizingly beautiful!

Out of curiousity, what book was that? I'm finding myself doing more and more weddings and most of my clients are asian. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


pm'd it to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !



Thanks again everyone


----------



## Gabriella (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow! That is really beautiful! You are so good at applying eyeliner!


----------



## KJam (Feb 6, 2006)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 6, 2006)

Amazing look, looks like it's just a photo from Asian Bride itself! The makeup is always amazing in it, though most of it is airbrushed and photoshopped like hell, and the clothes are gorgeous too.


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 8, 2006)

wow it's really nice! it's so clean looking!


----------



## mellz (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow...I thought that was the actual asian bride photo! Great job


----------



## starfruit (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeousgorgeousgorgeous.


----------



## astronaut (May 25, 2008)

Your eyes are PERFECTION


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 25, 2008)

uhh thats hot!!!!! i love it <3<3<3


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 26, 2008)

You did a gorgeous job!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 26, 2008)

very pretty..


----------



## jj_chu81 (May 26, 2008)

wow that's so pretty


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 26, 2008)

so lovely


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 26, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## bama_beauty (May 27, 2008)

that is gorgeous. excellent job!


----------



## amethystangel (May 27, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## concertina (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous.  Your liner is perfect.  I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## kalaehunnie (Jun 6, 2008)

LOVE the lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & your eyes are BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 6, 2008)

beautiful colors and i absolutely love your liner skills!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Jun 7, 2008)

really pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2008)

cannot see pics


----------



## Myranda (Jun 7, 2008)

Wauw! Beautiful!
Love to see more FOTD's!


----------



## midget (Jun 8, 2008)

omg that is so beautiful, I love your eye color and the application is just perfect.


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jun 8, 2008)

that's so gorgeous!


----------

